# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  BEBA - tjedan, kg, cm

## *andy*

U kojem ste tjednu rodile i koliko vam je beba imala kg i cm?

----------


## mlukacin

40 tj 
50 cm
3260g

----------


## Goge

40 tj
50 cm
3340 g

----------


## cekana

39ti tj.
4310gr
53cm

----------


## Sretna Mama

Tonći---------- Marin
42 tj.----------                42 tj
4100 g.-------             3550 g.
54 dug -------             51 dug

----------


## Romina

39+1
3620gr
51cm

----------


## ana.m

40+4
3650g
51cm

----------


## martinaP

40+3
3350 g
49 cm

----------


## Maxime

41 + 4
52 cm
4150 gr

----------


## Imga

39 
51 cm
4100 g

----------


## traktorka

39 tjedan
3650 g
50 cm

----------


## @n@

39. tjedan
49 cm
3040 gr

----------


## Ivanna

41 tjedan
4680 g
56 cm

----------


## znatizeljna

40+5
50 cm
3240 g

----------


## suzana_s

40 tj
2770 g
50 cm

----------


## Ineska

41. tjedan
3860 g
53 cm

----------


## Brunda

41+2
3050 g
50 cm

----------


## LeaB

Mia       Jana
41+4    39 +1
3500    3150
51        51

----------


## Pinkflower

43 tjedan ( kraj krajeva )
3350 g
50 cm

----------


## argenta

40 tj
3190 g
52 cm

----------


## tomita

40+5
3950 g
52 cm

----------


## Tiwi

39-1 tj
3940 g
52 cm

----------


## mislava

Mislav     David
42 tj        40 tj
4780       4450
55           53

----------


## Ana :-)

40.tjedan
3590g
52cm

----------


## yasmin

41+3
3500
50

----------


## Ariana

37/1
3550 g   
52cm

----------


## sorciere

3 dana prije termina   :Grin:   (nemam pojma koji je to tjedan)
3750
48cm (najkraća beba do sada   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## disciplina

39 tjedan
3830g
52 cm

----------


## jadranka605

Duje 39+3; 2950; 49
Luka 42; 4150; 54

----------


## melibeli

40 tjedan, 3860 grama, 52 cm, Roko

----------


## brane

38+6tj . 3350gr 51cm
35+1tj - 3450gr 51cm

----------


## miha

tjedan - 41+1
težina - 4260 gr
dužina - 53 cm

----------


## Lea L.

40.tjedan
3550 g
51 cm

----------


## kikki

tj. 41+3
4400 g
52 cm

----------


## Leica

1.) 38 tj.
     47 cm ( moje otpusno pismo ) ili 49 cm (  bebino otpusno pismo ) 
     3000 g
2.) 39 + 6
     47 cm
     2860 g

----------


## Serpentina

41 tjedan, 50 cm i 3175g

----------


## meri78

39+5 tj
3440 g
50 cm

----------


## paci

prva 
38tj+6d
48cm   3180gr

druga
38tj+4d
49cm   3480gr

obje rođene u utorak u nešto sati i 20 minuta (koji podatak 8) )

----------


## erina

40+3
3390g
51cm

----------


## anica2

31+6
1820g
44cm

----------


## mikka

42+1
4180 g
55 cm

----------


## iridana2666

1. 37+3, 2620 g, 48 cm, 8:05 AM
2. 39+4, 3280 g, 51 cm, 9:55 AM

----------


## sandy2006

Laura, 40 + 6,5290 g,56 cm
Emili,40 + 6,4350 g,58 cm

----------


## sandra rb

36+6
2690
48

----------


## ana-blizanci

*luka*
38+4
3520
50cm

----------


## Loryblue

38+6
3450g
50 cm

----------


## ~sanjam~

E.  41+5; 3730g; 54cm
M.  41+5; 3970g; 56cm

----------


## tryxy

40+2
4230g
54cm

----------


## Lukina mamma

39+5

3560g
52cm

----------


## škorpion

N.-40+4; 3520 kg,52 cm
L.-38+3; 3350 kg,49 cm

----------


## upornamama

38+3
3380g
50cm

----------


## zoza

40+2
3060g (beba je pat dana prije procjenjena na 3750g   :Rolling Eyes:  )
49cm

----------


## zoza

pat=par

----------


## tibica

37. tj
3160 g
51 cm

----------


## pepi

P 39+4   4380g   52cm

E 41+1   4600g   54 cm

----------


## aleksandra

40tj.
3750g
50cm

----------


## danchi79

38+1, 2910g, 47 cm, mrvica mala  :Saint:

----------


## mirjana

D: 37+1, 2600g, 49cm  :Heart:  

N: 31+3, 1220g, 39cm  :Heart:

----------


## Christy

40 tj.
3260 gr.
50 cm.

----------


## Christy

*Zoza*,kad smo već kod procjena,meni su govorili da će biti beba od 4200gr...i bome fulali kg !  :Wink:

----------


## kraljica85

Janko
37+1   3170g   48cm


Stjepan
38+1   3750g   51 cm

----------


## Elle25

1  39/6
    4080/52

2  41/2
    4250/53

3  39/1
    4200/53

----------


## Honey

40+5
3850 g
54 cm

----------


## Engls

42+5
2810
48

----------


## Liebe

41+4
3080
50

----------


## Lutonjica

40+3
3000 g
48 cm


39+6
3060 g
49 cm

----------


## Danka_

38+3

3850 g
51 cm

----------


## elie

40+6, 3680 g, 52 cm

----------


## malena beba

ela   36+5 tj
        2780 gr
        49 cm

josip  36+6 tj ( po procjeni prve ped. koja ga je pregledala max 35 tj)
         2050 gr
          44 cm

----------


## Paulita

*Lovro* 
32. tjedan       
2060 g           
48 cm 

*Leda*
39. tjedan
4080 g
54 cm

----------


## Dia

37+4 tj.
1950g
41cm

----------


## bublić

> 3 dana prije termina    (nemam pojma koji je to tjedan)
> 3750
> *48cm (najkraća beba do sada  * ).


38.tj
3150
48cm - rekla ginićka na pregledu da će biti kratki i debeli  :Grin:  ,  nije debeli, a sad više ni kratki...

----------


## Dia

> 3 dana prije termina    (nemam pojma koji je to tjedan)
> 3750
> *48cm (najkraća beba do sada  * ).


vidi 2 posta vise   :Wink:   mislim da vodimo

----------


## antigona

40+1
3500 g
52 cm

----------


## paws

41+4tj.
4660g
57cm
Koliko vidim po dužini vodimo!  :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

carski:
36+6
2850 gr
51 cm

----------


## ivaa

38+1
3400g
49cm

----------


## ~sanjam~

> 41+4tj.
> 4660g
> 57cm
> Koliko vidim po dužini vodimo!


Baš sam htjela napisati kako vidim da je moj M. s 56cm najduži ali vi ste još duži i veći.   :Smile:  
Kada su mi rekli koliko je M. dug začudila sam se jer do tada nisam znala ni jednu bebu koja je duža od 54cm.   :Heart:

----------


## Matanica

38 tj
2840 g
47 cm
(Izgleda da smo onda mi najkraći!)

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 41+4tj.
> 4660g
> 57cm
> Koliko vidim po dužini vodimo! 
> 
> 
> ...


Bome sam se i ja začudila  :Heart:  .

----------


## diva7

36+2
3260 g
51 cm

----------


## spock

39+5
3710 g
51 cm

----------


## kate

39-2   
48cm
2850g (na izlazu iz bolnice 2680g)

----------


## -tajana-

37+3
3170 g
49 cm

----------


## div

37 tj
2720 g
49 cm

----------


## scardona

41+5
4160g
54cm

----------


## nikolicc

37+6
2850 gr.
48 cm

----------


## rica

41 tj.
50 cm
3150 gr.

----------


## jazzmama

40tj+1
3350g
52cm

----------


## sandy2006

> ~sanjam~ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  paws prvotno napisa
> ...


Ali niste vidjeli naše dužine i težine na prethodnoj str.   :Wink:  ,mislim da vas ipak možemo poslati po šibice   :Laughing:

----------


## ~sanjam~

*sandy2006* svaka ti čast, te bebice je trebalo i roditi tako velike. Definitivno nas možete poslati po šibice.   :Smile:

----------


## paws

> Laura, 40 + 6,5290 g,56 cm
> Emili,40 + 6,4350 g,58 cm


E, Sandy svaka čast
Nije mi jasno kako sam uspjela previdjeti takvu kilažu
Moj R sa 4,5  mjeseca imao 9,5 kg i mislila sam da je on rekorder.
Jesi rodila oboje na carski?

----------


## sandy2006

*paws* Laura(starija) je rođena carskim rezom a Emili vaginalno i jako sam bila ponosna na sebe zbog toga.Primalja ju je 2 puta mjerila jer nije mogla da je tako duga.Imaš moju priču s poroda pa ako ti se da baci oko.
Što se tiče kilaže Emili sada sa skoro 8 mj. ima 9 kg a Laura je vrlo visoka i mršavica(hvala Bogu nisu na mamu   :Laughing:  )

----------


## sandy2006

> jer nije mogla da je tako duga


nije mogla vjerovati da je ...   :Embarassed:   brljam malo,brljam

----------


## paws

Pročitala i moram ti dati veliku pohvalu za hrabrost.
 :Heart:  za velike curke

----------


## tanja1230

35 +2
2600 g
46 cm

----------


## k.m.

antonio se rodio u 42 tjednu 
 težina 4,20 kg.
dužina 52 cm.

----------


## Shiwy

40 + 4
3320g
50cm

----------


## Snjeska

34+1
2180gr
47cm

----------


## srecica

40+2
3530 g
51 cm

----------


## div

40+2       37+5
3,520       2,720
 52            49

----------


## Fae

39 punih tjedana(39+0)
3600g
50cm
u 20:20h

----------


## klamarica

39+4
3,110 kg
48 cm

----------


## evita

> D: 37+1, 2600g, 49cm  
> 
> N: 31+3, 1220g, 39cm


Vidim da si rodila s 31+3 tjedna pa me zanimaju detalji ako si voljna i ako imaš vremena pisati. Ja sam u 31.tjednu. Otvorena su mi oba ušća za prst i očekuje se prijevremeni porod. Trebala bi mirovati ali kraj 10 to mjesečne bebe nije lako (a i imam neke crve u guzi koji mi nedaju mira   :Laughing:  ) pa stalno landram okolo.
Zanima me kako ti se bebica razvija (budući da je dosta ranije rođena), zašto si tako rano morala roditi,kako je bilo, da li je bilo na carski, koliko je beba bila u inkubatoru......?
Hvala unaprijed....

----------


## evita

ovo je trebalo u pm,ali sam zabunom poslala tu. pardonček   :Embarassed:

----------


## marči

34+5
G, 2200 gr, 46 cm
N. 1800 gr, 44 cm

----------


## Deaedi

38+5 (planirani carski)
50 cm
3700g

----------


## (maša)

39+6 
3650 g
54 cm

----------


## moceko

41. tjedan
3590 g.
51 cm.

----------


## Karlova_mama

42 tjedan po njihovom prpracunu, ali po mom (jer znam kad se andjeo zaceo) 40 tjedan
3850 kg
54 cm
34 opseg glave

----------


## Felicity

40+3
54 cm
4330 g

----------


## polonca

1 40tj, 3210,52
2 42tj,3900,53

----------


## jeca1983

porodila sam se u 38. nedelji
50cm i 2 950g

----------


## disa

> Laura, 40 + 6,5290 g,56 cm
> Emili,40 + 6,4350 g,58 cm


A sta ti je ovo 6,5290 i 6,4350 nije valjda tezina beba?Zeno draga kako si ti ziva uopste? :shock:

----------


## sibell

> sandy2006 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Laura, 40 + 6,5290 g,56 cm
> Emili,40 + 6,4350 g,58 cm
> 
> 
> A sta ti je ovo 6,5290 i 6,4350 nije valjda tezina beba?Zeno draga kako si ti ziva uopste? :shock:


mislim da znaci 
Laura 40+6 tjedan, 5290g, 56cm
Emili 40+6 tjedan, 4350g, 58cm


barem ja tak vidim   :Wink:

----------


## Kristiana

39tjedan, 3540g, 49cm

----------


## Christy

Rodila na termin...40tj.
Prognozirali bebaca preko 4kg,a rodila malog misica od 3260gr i 50cm    :Smile:

----------


## Erin

40+6, 3560g i 52cm - dečko
40 (točno na termin), 4000g i 52cm- curica

----------


## ana.m

> 40+4
> 3650g
> 51cm


A drugo
41+3 po uzv, 3830g, 51cm

----------


## emira

34+0 tj.
2120g
44cm

----------


## Leta

39+0
3340g
48cm

----------


## roby

36+5
47 cm
3040 g

----------


## disa

40+5
4,330gr 56cm

----------


## Ineska

> 41. tjedan
> 3860 g
> 53 cm


a drugo:
41+2
4090 g
54 cm

----------


## KokoLu

38 i pol tjedana
3750
50 cm

----------


## disa

40+5
4330
56cm

----------


## ale

39+6
3300 g
49 cm

----------


## ribice

40+1
4320 gi 55 cm

----------


## zizi

38+4
3850g 52cm

39+4
3610g 51cm

----------


## klia

1. 39 tj, 4520, 54
2. 40 tj, 4240, 54

----------


## Aphro

> U kojem ste tjednu rodile i koliko vam je beba imala kg i cm?


38 tjedan
2600 kg
49 cm

----------


## magriz

40+1; 4000g, 52cm

----------


## Sandrij2

točno 40 tjedana (na termin):  3070g i 51cm

----------


## filip

kasnili 4 dana-3,500-51 cm

----------


## mamaD&I

Daria - 3650g i 49cm
Ivan - 4900g i 56cm

----------


## mamaD&I

[quote="mamaD&I"]Daria - 3650g i 49cm
Ivan - 4900g i 56cm[/quote

zaboravila napisati tjedne 
Daria 39+6
Ivan 41+3

----------


## mrla

40+6; 3800g; 51cm

----------


## Rinche

38+4
3230g, 48cm i 1710g, 42cm

----------


## anne

1. harambaša 37tj---4310g---59cm
2. šmizla        40tj---3500g---51cm

----------


## Trina

1. 40 tj-3 580 g-51 cm
2. 40 tj-3 450 g-51 cm
3. 39 tj-3 900 g-53 cm

----------


## lolao52

41 tj
51 cm
3440 g

----------


## tea1976

J.  41+3, 3 340 g, 50 cm
L.  40+1, 3 490 g, 51 cm
M. 41+3, 3 920 g, 50 cm

----------


## Brianna

38 tjedana, 3400g i 52 cm

----------


## milanina

41.
3950
54

----------


## mikonja

38 tj.
3450
51

----------


## koksy

41 tj.
4060 g
53 cm

----------


## Irena001

39+4
3080 gr.
48 cm.  :Heart:

----------


## madamare

1. 36+4          2. 39+5
    3400 g           3430 g
    49 cm            49 cm

----------


## Irena001

> 39+4
> 3080 gr.
> 48 cm.


i Helena
38+0
2600gr.
49cm.

----------


## veroniq

41 tj.,
4650 gr,
57 cm

----------


## Ms. Mar

41 puni
50 cm
3530 kg

----------


## mmmama

3950, 54, 9 dana nakon termina

3430, 50, 4 dana nakon termina

----------


## japanka

42 tj.
3750 g
54 cm

----------


## ekica

39+1
3340g i 51cm

----------


## majica555

39+4
3200 g
50 cm

----------


## Zara1

39+3 
50 cm
3500 g

----------


## Hady

41+5 tj.
4110 g
53 cm

----------


## banshee

41+3
3710 g
53 cm

----------


## arte

39+1
2480g
49cm

----------


## Tanči

39 tjedana

4250g

52cm

----------


## banshee

D: 38. tjedan,  49cm i 3220g
T: 41. tjedan,  53cm i 3710g

----------


## maestral

40ti
54cm
3150gr

----------


## macka

39+6
3000 g
48 cm

----------


## leonardo

:Saint:

----------


## Tigi

41+3
3890 g
53 cm

----------

